

Dash, an API and Documentation Browser - tosh
http://www.kapeli.com/dash

======
tosh
They also just added support for Dart:
[https://plus.google.com/+SethLadd/posts/YBVePQ6SZGJ](https://plus.google.com/+SethLadd/posts/YBVePQ6SZGJ)
(screenshot)

